# Madison, Wi. results?



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Anyone know any of the results?

All I know is that Charlie Moody won the Q with 
Ford's Buzzin Through The Brakes.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Andy Attar got 1st, 2nd and 4th. Mike got 3rd. That's all I know.

Angie


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

Congratulations to Ken and Jenny Wood on Buzz's "Q" Win.

From your friends at Central Alabama HRC


----------



## Fetch1 (Nov 27, 2004)

Not real sure but I thought Andy won with Joker, Patton got second with Lardy, Bob Johnson got third with Weezer and won the Am., and Andy got 4th with Joe.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Fetch1 said:


> Not real sure but I thought Andy won with Joker, Patton got second with Lardy, Bob Johnson got third with Weezer and won the Am., and Andy got 4th with Joe.


You'll know better than me...... That's just what I was told.

I love Joker and all his brothers and sisters,,,,,,,,, They are nice!!!!!!

Angie


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

*Buzz*

I want to say congradulations to Ken Woods and Charlie Moody! I have had the pleasure of watching Buzz several times, he is one of the best markers I have had the pleasure of watching. I am hoping Charlie has got his line manner issues out of the way. Buzz is like having a TOP-FUEL dragster, "LET'S GO!!!!!!". He is one impressive animal, another Ford son that backs into the box and lines himself up and says there it is!
This couldn't happen to nicer gentleman than Ken, our sport needs more just like him!
CB


----------



## Fetch1 (Nov 27, 2004)

Also, I think that Moody's dog won the dirby, run by Mike. Way to go Charlie.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Buzz*



Chad Baker said:


> I want to say congradulations to Ken Woods and Charlie Moody! I have had the pleasure of watching Buzz several times, he is one of the best markers I have had the pleasure of watching. I am hoping Charlie has got his line manner issues out of the way. Buzz is like having a TOP-FUEL dragster, "LET'S GO!!!!!!". He is one impressive animal, another Ford son that backs into the box and lines himself up and says there it is!
> This couldn't happen to nicer gentleman than Ken, our sport needs more just like him!
> CB


There was no issues with line manners at the trial......


----------



## Big R (Apr 11, 2005)

Congradulations to Charlie Moody and "Buzz" on the Q win and to Ken and Jenny, Buzz is a really nice dog.

Also congradulations to Charlie on his dog "Doctor", Moody's Medicine Man, winning the Derby, Mike Lardy handling. Way to go Doctor, you are making your Mama, Jazz, real proud, keep up the good work.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks Angie! Since I have a full sisiter tyo Joker!! That whole litter turned out to be just wonderful!


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

Well, I know some of the jams. In the Open, River City Bonanza jammed and in the Am, FC-AFC Dutchman Gold Midnite Eve. Steve said it was a nice trial and was happy with both our kids work, but they both did some huntin' in the last series and that kept them out of the places.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

WOW 8) 
Darla's brother Weezer (Man x Keila) does it again. 
Amateur WIN & Open 3rd. Congrats Bob Johnson.
I'm not sure but this weekends showing should give him some letters!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Well, according to Kip, Weezer is now... 
*AFC Weezer Retreezer*
Congratulations Bob Johnson


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> Thanks Angie! Since I have a full sisiter tyo Joker!! That whole litter turned out to be just wonderful!


Your one lucky girl Miss Katy. I had more than one opportunity to run Joker and Vince siblings at VanEngen's. They were _to die for_.

Angie


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

thanks Angie!


----------



## mbrookins (Dec 21, 2004)

Angie,

Did you go to Jim V's for his recent seminar? I only ask because I saw you mentioned going there and I have a dog there (Jet) 3 days per week. Will be driving over after work to pick him up.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

No, the last time I did a Jim V seminar was 2 years ago. I'm pretty "transition, and young dog clinic'd" out.......

Angie


----------



## Carol (Aug 17, 2004)

High Times Spider Besid'r MH earned a 2nd in the Qual. Spider is a 4 year old golden female owned and handled by Jamie Brown. This was the first qual for both of them and what a great way to start out in Field Trials!

Congrats to them both!


----------



## Bullets Dad (Jul 8, 2003)

Qualifying 
Ford's Buzzin' Thru The Brake - Wood / Moody 1st 
High Time Spider Besid'r MH - Jamie Brown OH 2nd
Candlewood's Citizen Smith - Kampo / Lardy 3rd
Tailwinds Ramblin Rex - Pape / Attar 4th
Morris' Augie Busch Doggie - Strange / Pfaff RJ
Waterdogs Morningstar - Stracka / Attar JAM
Rk's US Marshall - Steve Reynolds OH JAM
Buffalo Creek's Babelicious - Haines / Ward JAM
*Dudek's Serenity Bullet - Chris Dudek OH JAM*   That's in some _pretty fast Company :wink: _


----------

